# Fuel Pump Fuse



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Went on a very short ride Friday night. Stopped to have a cold one, started the Brute, it died after a few sputters. Would not start back up. Found the fuel pump fuse blown. Replaced it with the spare, it blew out immediately. Had to be towed back home. Anyone else ever have this problem ?


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Have never actually had this problem, but sounds like you either have a grounded wire in that circuit, or your fuel pump took a dump on you... Check out your wires for the fuel pump circuit, if you can't find a short, then gonna have to consider a new fuel pump... Hopefully this is not the case and you can find something simple, lets cross our fingers...


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the input. Haven't had a chance to investigate it yet. Guess I'll check to make sure there are no exposed wires grounding out. Thanks again.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Just somethin I'm gonna kick out there... I'd check more than one place, make sure nothing got melted together on the bottom side of your fuse box (my muzzy got me here one time but wasnt for the fuel pump), and I know that this would not be likely...but I'd sure check out the fuel pump relay too, slim chance but maybe it burned up. And of course the obvious...just check all the wires for damage.

*If you come across any sections of wire that you want to try to replace or need any new connectors let me know, I still have the old wire harness that came out of my brute. The harness is no good, but still has some usable parts.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thx Filthy.
I'll let ya know.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Got a chance to check things out over the weekend. Didn't find anything melted or exposed. Cleaned fuse box out with contact cleaner and regreased everything. Fired right up and running great. IDK ?? Gonna go ahead and order a new fuse box assy for $22 to make sure.


----------

